# Loa Taxidermist



## Racklover (Apr 18, 2010)

Any recommendations for a taxi around Loa?


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Jay Ogden in Richfield


----------



## Racklover (Apr 18, 2010)

I will check it out. Does he have a webpage?


----------



## PhoebeMoses (Feb 19, 2010)

huntinfool said:


> Jay Ogden in Richfield


Second that. Jay Ogden is not only close to Loa but he is the best in the state! He is also a great guy.


----------

